
Silicon Valley's Most Disturbing Obsession - bootload
http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/10/silicon-valley-ayn-rand-obsession
======
bootload
_" I remember once overhearing, in a San Francisco coffee shop, a 19-year-old
start-up founder callously offer advice to an 18-year-old founder about how to
fire an engineer. It makes me wonder, Who are these young entrepreneurs
learning from? Who is teaching them that when they press a button on their
keyboard, millions, or even billions, of people can be affected, sometimes in
terrifying ways?"_

The un-intended consequences of technology. With cars we got drive-ins, TV:
tv-dinners, smart phones: distracted people. The street finds its own use for
technology.

